# Will Wild Marijuana Badly Seed Or Ruin My Crops Please Help!!!



## burningbush93 (Jul 12, 2012)

Around here there is wild marijuana/ditch weed growing every where on the side of the road at a lot of places you can find a good 100 plants wich is pritty tipical but there are also larger patches. i put one of my plots as far away from them as possible i went on google maps an there is 2 patches both almost exactly 2 miles away in a streight path. when i first planted there i thought the were a good 5 miles away but now i realize that was because whenu drive there is a bunch of twists and turns buth they r only 2 miles away with 1 haveing about 2- 3 hundred and the other haveing 150-200 plants at most and they seem to have quite a few more females than males. my plot is in the middle of a pritty densely wooded area an there is quite a bit of wooded area between my patch and the wild ones especially the larger patch and it also has a lot of hills inbetween as well. does anyone have experience with this/ growing in a state with ditch weed how can i avoid my plants getting seeded.if anyone does have expierience with this do u think my grow will get badly seeded/ a few seeds/ or barley any. the reason im worried is i heard the pollen can travel for 100 miles!!!! and also for the future how do you avoid this problem the stuff really grows everywhere and i can think of anywhere else further away from them. any help/ advice etc. would be greatly apriciated. i would love to hear from some growers who have some experience with ditch weed. thanks in advance i am worried i did all that work(hours of manual labor) all for nothing.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 12, 2012)

I hope the wind patterns blow in a way that will carry any pollen away from yoiur plants. With the wild hemp feilds that close you most likely will see seeds. If it's safe just walk thru the wild hemp feild and cut it down. Most wild help is a hermie plant so tryingto just cut the males wont help you need to cut it all down.


----------



## burningbush93 (Jul 12, 2012)

thanks for the reply but there is no way to cut it all down. someone out there hasto of delt with this problem and i would really apriciate any advice or past experience anyone might have.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jul 13, 2012)

You will not be able to stop the breeding.  You will find some plants falling over with heavy seed, others mostly untouched.  Growing chronic outdoors in a hemp area is a complete and total PIA. I've had friends who harvested more weight of seed than medicine.  Happens all over Kentucky, Missouri, Indiana, etc. where the government used to push hemp production for the war effort during WW2.  Same crappy hemp plants have bred for over 50 years and can spread like kudzu.


----------



## burningbush93 (Jul 13, 2012)

old sssc guy i have posted this question everywhere and done research for hourrs and hours. Still nobody has a decent answere. since u and your frieds have experience with this stuff can you pleease please tell me what you and friends have experience like how far/close away have your plants been seeded/ not seeded and what i can do to prevent this in the future(put them in heavily wooded area etc). please help me out man ur the only one person i have found in 2 weeks.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 13, 2012)

killing the field or moving your spot is the only thing you can do. I know of feilds here where LEO "harvests" them every yr to run up them totals of "marijuana" took of the streets.


----------



## Locked (Jul 13, 2012)

Pollen can carry for miles on the wind....short of destroying all the wild hemp there really isn't much you can do IMO.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jul 13, 2012)

Hamster has stated reality.  The pollen can travel for VERY far and you will not be able to prevent it - period.   Unless you have seen the hemp fields you can't understand how impossible it would be to eliminate the cross pollination.  There were 200+ acre fields of hemp grown in the midwest and it has grown wild and uncontrolled ever since.  LEO couldn't remove them if they wanted.

There is an old war time movie called "Hemp for Victory" which encouraged the farmers to grow for Uncle Sam.  You can see it at: 

hxxp://youtu.be/MZaedP4VpPg

The friends who have been hit by it say that there is no protection or stopping it unless you move the plants inside.  The air can be thick with pollen in the hemp fields and cross pollination from 5-20 miles away is no big whoop - happens all the time.

Sorry - but I know of nothing that can be done to prevent the pollination and it would be a physical impossiblility to kill off fields.  Even if/when you can find them it will not stop the thousands of other plants in the same area.  Seriously - those things have been growing and spreading wild for over 50 years now - there is no killing them off without using Agent Orange or something.


----------



## ziggyross (Jul 14, 2012)

I am a fairly new out door grower but maybe frequent spraying down of your plants would reduce the chances some. Or maybe a well sealed green house would help.


----------



## nvthis (Jul 14, 2012)

burningbush93 said:
			
		

> old sssc guy i have posted this question everywhere and done research for hourrs and hours. Still nobody has a decent answere. since u and your frieds have experience with this stuff can you pleease please tell me what you and friends have experience like how far/close away have your plants been seeded/ not seeded and what i can do to prevent this in the future(put them in heavily wooded area etc). please help me out man ur the only one person i have found in 2 weeks.


 
Your urgency is understandable, but something you should have worked out long before this point. Though I can appreciate jumping in head first with both feet, you are going to have to accept that none of the answers you are going to get are going to be anything you want to hear  That's the price of being a pioneer. Be sure to come back at the end and educate us on your experiences! I know I am looking forward to hearing how it all works out...


----------



## burningbush93 (Jul 14, 2012)

man you guys had me freakin out but i just got a grow who deals with this exact same problem and he says the last few years he hasnt got to many seeds and the closest wild hemp in his area is only 500 yards away so i think i should be ok.:icon_smile:


----------



## burningbush93 (Jul 14, 2012)

IF anyone else has had some experience with them i would still like to hear any experiences u have had just for reasurance.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jul 14, 2012)

All about downwind/upwind, don't you think?


----------



## Irish (Jul 15, 2012)

500 yds ain't much at all...i don't know a number for certain, but i've heard pollen will travel for miles. its always a risk you take outdoors. i've seen ditches loaded with seeded hemp in indiana and michigan. it was also grown in wet roadways to stop runoff and to dry up areas of water from going over roads/highways...theres a crop a few miles from me, and i'm lucky i have a lake breeze always blowing away, never to me. army corp of engineers have dozed it, and burned it many times, and its been coming back over 30 years at least. outdoor growing is always a gamble. you just never know. may be a kid growing in next lot over that has males loose, its the luck of the draw. mojo...


----------



## burningbush93 (Jul 16, 2012)

i hear u irish and agree with everything u said but when i take in cosideration all the densly wooded area around my crop and what that guy said about only being 500 feet away. i think the favor is on my side but just to be sure i have allready began digging for a new spot that shoud be done soon and i plan on at least one more after that even tho its reely late in the season.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow what a great way for the feds to ruin Cali outdoor scene. just drop a **** load of hemp pollen...


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 16, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Wow what a great way for the feds to ruin Cali outdoor scene. just drop a **** load of hemp pollen...


 
aww man, dont give them any idea's that might actually work. i can see it now choppers flying around dropping pollen everyhere...what a sight that would be


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 16, 2012)

sorry, bud  my bad.


----------



## tastyness (Jul 16, 2012)

I agree- don't give them any more dingbat ideas.  Talk about criminal!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 16, 2012)

tastyness said:
			
		

> I agree- don't give them any more dingbat ideas. Talk about criminal!


 
Like the dozens of informants / experienced agents haven't thought of that....

p.s. Dear DEA please send Money Order to:
           7ge
          420 cannaland Blvd
          yomamma, CA 96969


----------

